# WUHAN | Alibaba Central China Headquarters | 273m | 894ft | 52 fl | 191m | 627ft | 38 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-27 by xianghu9999027


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's another update consisting of two xigua video aerial screenshots. 
These two were taken and uploaded around a week ago.
It's also good to see construction progress on this Wuhan Alibaba Towers Project going well.


https://www.ixigua.com/7163987116270191145?logTag=6aba428ad3214fef20d7


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

What's being built next door?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-08 by abcd345


----------

